# THC vs CBD



## GranDaddy Purple (Oct 13, 2008)

We have all seen the question "when do I harvest?" and the usual answer is when the hair is turning red. Here is a question for some of the veteran growers below...

*THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol)* gets a user high, a larger THC content will produce a stronger high. Without THC you don't get high. 

*CBD (Cannabidiol)* increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. High levels of THC and low levels of CBD contribute to a strong, clear headed, more energetic high. 

Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a buzz or stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired.

When the plants are actively flowering, the resins contain a higher proportion of THC than during the vegetative stage. During the later stages, when flower production has slowed, THC is degrading to other related chemicals such as CBD. It is thought that THC is mainly responsible for the "high" and CBD for the more physical, "stony" sensations such as lethargy. If you want a clear high then harvest when approximately 35% of the pistils (little white hairs) have turned red or brown. If, on the other hand, you prefer the heavier hit you get from something like pakki-black resin then wait until 65% of the pistils have changed color.

*QUESTION: *Seeing as how Sativa is a more of a mental high and Indica is more of a physical high, would it make sense to harvest Sativa early and Indica later for optimal results?


----------



## GranDaddy Purple (Oct 13, 2008)

BTW, here is what else you can find in your favorive herb...

*CBN (Cannabinol)* is produced as THC ages and breaks down, this process is known as oxidization. High levels of CBN tend to make the user feel messed up rather than high. 
CBN levels can be kept to a minimum by storing cannabis products in a dark, cool, airtight environment.

*THCV (Tetrahydrocannabivarin)* is found primarily in strains of African and Asian cannabis. THCV increases the speed and intensity of THC effects, but also causes the high to end sooner. Weed that smells strong (prior to smoking) might indicate a high level of THCV. 

*CBC (Cannabichromene)* is probably not psychoactive in pure form but is thought to interact with THC to enhance the high. 

*CBL (Cannabicyclol)* is a degradative product like CBN. Light converts CBC to CBL.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Oct 13, 2008)

hells yea. go research trich colors. the chronological order of trichome color and effect is 1. Translucent - Non-psychoactive, 2. Cloudy - Cerebral/Hallucinogenic 3. Amber - Body/Couch-Lock, 4. Dark Red/Brown - Degrading THC. 

However, you can always get real creative and (for example) harvest an Indica while its trichomes are cloudy. In my experience, this creates a creeper-high but I don't have much to back that.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah 
nice post


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 3, 2009)

there is no reason to pull a sativa early, they typically take an additional 2-3 weeks longer than a good short indica. plus many sativas will continue to produce additional buds late in the flowering period. the sativa plants give you more of a soaring high even if you pull them very late.

personally i dont pull any plants early, i like all of the strains i mess with to fully mature.


----------



## topfuel29 (Jan 4, 2009)

> When the plants are actively flowering, the resins contain a higher proportion of THC than during the vegetative stage.


I don't know about the plant producing any THC during Veg.



> THC is degrading to other related chemicals such as CBD.


it's CBN CBD-->THC-->CBN



> harvest when approximately 35% of the pistils (little white hairs) have turned red or brown


Like mrCRC420 said. I allways go off the color of the trichomes, since thats where CBD is being cyclized to THC

Research UVB light and THC production if you want to increase THC potency, by increasing trichome growth.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 4, 2009)

I have read that Ed Rosenthal recently has claimed that terpenes, the stuff responsible for the smell and taste, may also play a role in the quality and type of high.


----------



## walter451 (May 4, 2010)

Sweet post man! This cleared a lot up or me, but I think I would add a comment to harvesting early on sativas... Most of the popular quality sativa strains that are on the market, like greenhouse's super silver haze, fully mature with low CBD ratings to begin with so you might just lose out on Terpens, like mindphuk said.

I personally have harvested clones from the same mother at different times and felt like I just lost out on taste by harvesting early, but gained a more productive high because I wasn't lethargic (LOL great word btw!).


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

also the main idea behind it is they just outright take longer to mature (sativa) ultimately we are waiting for the trichomes to reeach a certain point as they will show us the aroundabout effect of the plant.

now i have time to answer i think ill put my takeon the sitcho and see if it helps, and also the latter is possible by harvesting an indica with clear or milky trichomes will give you less couchlock effect and the more amber ones will give you a more sedated stoned effect no matter what the strain. the main differance is size and amount of time the plants take to mature though indicas will alwaysgive you a more stioned effect and sativa a energetic so to speak it all levels out in the end. the trichomes colours help us modify the stoned/high of a plant a little.... im a couchlock fan so i like my medicine well done lol. \

also the numbers i go for if using hair colour is 80% after this the degration becomes more noticable. i hVE lao found some plants that were best when they were overripe. watching a blank tv kinda shit lol. umm but yeah the when the trichomes areshowing about 35% amber to 60/70% i find is goodf. the fact that they are turning amber isnt shwing degrading yet thingk of it as reaching peak thc production the idea is to harvesst at peak production and before it starts to degrade if that makes sense

anyhoo dilly dally shilly shally.. im smashed and yeah i think i dribbled some shit there 

peace out 
j88


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

umm i eas wondering if yur going to update the cannabinoid types profile things as theres more than what youve listed i think i thought this thread ws going to go a different way to this lmfao. 


still theres some good info to be had for some people.


----------



## sickstoner (May 5, 2010)

what is cbd?


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 5, 2010)

GranDaddy Purple said:


> Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a buzz or stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired.
> 
> *QUESTION: *Seeing as how Sativa is a more of a mental high and Indica is more of a physical high, would it make sense to harvest Sativa early and Indica later for optimal results?


You could split your Sativa harvest in half ..
you could get the clear headed, energetic high by harvesting when trichome is cloudy, then harvesting when half cloudy, half amber, to get that dream like effect as you mentioned.


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

cbd is another cannabinol (its actually cannabinol lol)look it up bro. im to baked to give a real answer... 

hehe what got to me is i just posted that pic on westys thread not to long ago lmfao. hehe well the person who made that should be happy iys helping heaps of peoples lol.


----------



## [email protected]$ (May 5, 2010)

u can also look through a microscope an if ur crystals have a brown or tan tint to it or if they are brown or tan then ur shit is ready to be dryed out an cured.THEN U ENJOY.


----------



## prizm23a (Dec 18, 2010)

is it just me or is that 50/50 pic lacking half amber?


----------



## DuhWeedMan (Dec 19, 2010)

Great post. Figure out what type of effect you like out of your cannabis and harvest respectively


----------



## Luger187 (Dec 19, 2010)

i dont think i would determine harvest time by the pistil color. the only thing they do is collect pollen from males. when they turn brown and shrivel, that means it wont accept pollen anymore. so i dont see what that has to do with THC, CBN, CBD, etc. its the trichomes that change color at different ratios of those psychoactive chemicals


----------



## manicmushroomz (Dec 23, 2010)

Luger187 said:


> i dont think i would determine harvest time by the pistil color. the only thing they do is collect pollen from males. when they turn brown and shrivel, that means it wont accept pollen anymore. so i dont see what that has to do with THC, CBN, CBD, etc. its the trichomes that change color at different ratios of those psychoactive chemicals


from what i understand. not everyone has the available equipment to magnify the trichomes to check em. so gauging the harvest time via the pistil colour is the nxt best thing. you are right on though, the best way is through checkin trichomes if possible, if not then take small samples during the flowering phase, documenting the colour of the trich's and qaulity of the high and what week of flowering you were in untill flowering is complete. then see which you prefer ? and nxt time you harvest you will have a better idea of when the time is right. that way regardless of potencey you will have what you felt was the best for you. personaly i'm a couch locker, but i also read that t.h.c. and cannabidiol are the main active components in cannabis, but both ineract with one another to effect the high, more t.h.c. eqaulz more of a rush, more cannabidiol eqauls more sedation. so in the end its all a matter of personal choice, not which is best but best for you. sorry for rambling and hope any of this helps


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 23, 2010)

A better question is, if you are growing, why wouldn't you have the equipment? Not owning a $10 magnifier when you are trying growing high quality medicine is pretty lame IMO.


----------



## Luger187 (Dec 23, 2010)

manicmushroomz said:


> from what i understand. not everyone has the available equipment to magnify the trichomes to check em. so gauging the harvest time via the pistil colour is the nxt best thing. you are right on though, the best way is through checkin trichomes if possible, if not then take small samples during the flowering phase, documenting the colour of the trich's and qaulity of the high and what week of flowering you were in untill flowering is complete. then see which you prefer ? and nxt time you harvest you will have a better idea of when the time is right. that way regardless of potencey you will have what you felt was the best for you. personaly i'm a couch locker, but i also read that t.h.c. and cannabidiol are the main active components in cannabis, but both ineract with one another to effect the high, more t.h.c. eqaulz more of a rush, more cannabidiol eqauls more sedation. so in the end its all a matter of personal choice, not which is best but best for you. sorry for rambling and hope any of this helps


http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604

check your trichs


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 13, 2011)

you need to go by the trichs not the pistils. if they are cloudy it will be a good heady high, if they are like 30-35% its more body, couchlock


----------



## MrDank007 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hairs can be bad indicators. Some turn early, some never turn and a lot depends on the strain. The radio shack scope for trichs is a bit of a pain, but a better read then hairs. Those USB scopes have come down in price ($35-$40). I'm eager to try one.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 13, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> I have read that Ed Rosenthal recently has claimed that terpenes, the stuff responsible for the smell and taste, may also play a role in the quality and type of high.


*true, you'll find Ed stating that in his book(s).. but he didnt do the research that led to that scientific tid-bit  ..terpenes-flavanoids-bioflavanoids-etc-unknown-etc, so much more left to discover 

--cheers


----------



## Luger187 (Aug 13, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> *true, you'll find Ed stating that in his book(s).. but he didnt do the research that led to that scientific tid-bit  ..terpenes-flavanoids-bioflavanoids-etc-unknown-etc, so much more left to discover
> 
> --cheers


yeah, theres SO MUCH stuff in cannabis. we are only beginning to discover things about it. imagine when we know about every cannabanoid, and what it does to the body in relation to others. THC by itself will make you go crazy, but combined with CBD and some CBN, u feel good. so those other cannabanoids may have special abilities when combined with other cannabanoids, or other substances, at ratios that are not naturally found in the plant. there may be advantages to cannabanoids that the plant could never(very unlikely) produce


----------



## smokeymcpiff (Aug 17, 2011)

really interesting post, i always wanted to no this but never could be botherd to research it :L


----------



## POLICEMATRIX (Sep 25, 2011)

there are currently 85 identified cannabonoids in cannabis 
Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), cannabidiol (CBD) and cannabinol (CBN) are the most prevalent natural cannabinoids and have received the most study. Other common cannabinoids are listed below:
CBG Cannabigerol
CBC Cannabichromene
CBL Cannabicyclol
CBV Cannabivarin
THCV Tetrahydrocannabivarin
CBDV Cannabidivarin
CBCV Cannabichromevarin
CBGV Cannabigerovarin
CBGM Cannabigerol Monoethyl Ether
source wikipedia
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinoid*
So i think we have lots to learn yet


----------



## offworldvacations (Nov 13, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604
> 
> check your trichs


that is useful. thanks.


----------



## palanwhitt (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok so i'm not sure if this is an appropriate question for this post or this website at all but I have always wondered... First of all I am from the east cost and have always lived in small towns; from my experience weed comes in either the cheap brick stuff (shwag, commercial, etc.) mid grade, or high grade ("dank, headies," or other stuff by name.) When i first started smoking weed i loved every kind then after a bad experience with the best weed i've ever seen in my life and a gravity bong made from a 2 gallon jug i experienced unbearable anxiety from weed and quit smoking. i just assumed that it didn't agree with my personality and stopped smoking for about 5 years. after 4 years in the military and a 7 month deployment as a medic to iraq i was diagnosed of pstd. i was hesitant at first to try weed again but when i smoked some cheap, commercial stuff i was pleasantly surprised by the fact that it almost completely rid me of my symptoms. this only happens with the really cheap stuff (no matter how much i smoke) tho. any time i've smoked anything better it resulted in anxiety. i'm just wondering if this can be explained by the chemical content or if maybe i'm just still not becoming as high with the cheaper stuff. again i'm sorry for my lack of experience with different strains and such but where i am from is far different from the marijuana dispensaries of California that i've seen on tv lol. any response would be greatly appreciated as i would love to understand this. thanks


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2012)

GranDaddy Purple said:


> During the later stages, when flower production has slowed, THC is degrading to other related chemicals *such as CBD.*



THC, CBD and CBC come from THCA, CBDA and CBCA, which all come from CGBA. When THC oxidizes, when it degrades it becomes *CBN*.










CANNABINOL (CBN)








Cannabinol is the primary degradation product of THC and increases in concentration with plant age. The concentration of this product in the bud is heavily dependent on the time of harvest. Harvesting the bud at a late stage also means that the concentration of CBN in relation to THC will be higher when compared to the peak of THC production. CBN is only mildly psychoactive and can cause "fuzzy head", drowsiness, disorientation and sleepiness in the smoker, properties that can be considered unpleasant in nature compared to the clear high of the THC. 


The capitate-stalked glandular trichome changes color as it matures. Newly formed and immature glands are clear, glands reaching optimum THC production are cloudy or milky and amber trichomes have already passed their peak. By looking at the trichomes you can also determine the best time to harvest your plants. When most trichomes have gone cloudy and a few amber ones have appeared, the plant is at its peak. 









*THE PROPAGATION, CHARACTERISATION AND OPTIMISATION OF CANNABIS SATIVA L AS A PHYTOPHARMACEUTICAL
A thesis submitted by
David Potter JP
MIBiol CBiol FLS CMIOSH
In fulfilment of the requirement
for the degree of Doctor of Philosophy (PhD)
in Pharmaceutical Sciences
Department of Pharmaceutical Science Research
King&#8217;s College London
March 2009

http://www.scribd.com/doc/45314555/D...ter-PhD-Thesis




The relationship between trichome colour and cannabinoid content is shown in Figure 3.22. The data were more evenly spread than those from the corresponding trichome density study. The slope of the regression line shows that there is a weak but significant tendency for darker coloured trichomes to be associated with low-potency cannabis samples. 










The comparison between trichome colour and CBN content showed that the lower average potency in darker colour trichomes could be almost entirely due the THC having catabolised in these samples.*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 8, 2012)

https://www.opengrow.com/topic/37830-herijuanaa-smoke-report/

according to this report (seems he harvested early) he still got stoned indicating its more of a strain characteristic first, than when you harvest ..


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2012)

sickstoner said:


> what is cbd?



CANNABIDIOL (CBD)









Cannabidiol is nonpsychoactive and was initially thought to have no effect on the psycho activity of THC. Recent evidence however show that smokers of cannabis are less likely to experience schizophrenia-like symptoms if there is a higher CBD to THC ratio. Experiments show that participants experienced less intense psychotic effects when intravenous THC was co-administered with CBD. It has been hypothesized that CBD acts as an allosteric antagonist at the CB1 receptor and thus alters the psychoactive effects of THC, resulting in a more easily manageable high.

CBD is generally considered to have more medicinal properties than THC. It appears to relieve convulsion, inflammation (and thereby also migraines), anxiety and nausea. That is why strains with a high concentration of CBD is suitable for medicinal use.

Although CBD has its own particular medicinal value it is not more important than THC when it comes to treating various afflictions. It is the interaction between the two that gives rise to the effect that sometimes alleviates the symptoms of various medical conditions. 

CBD has a greater affinity for the CB2 receptor than for the CB1 receptor, meaning that its effect is mostly in the body and not so much in the head. CBD shares a precursor with THC and is the main cannabinoid in low-THC cannabis strains like hemp.

Landrace strains, usually of indica heritage, contain higher concentrations of CBD than recreational drug strains, which are usually bred towards a higher concentration of THC.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2012)

[email protected]$ said:


> u can also look through a microscope an if ur crystals have a brown or tan tint to it or if they are brown or tan then ur shit is ready to be dryed out an cured.THEN U ENJOY.


No, if you see those colors you have waited to long to harvest and have lost THC allowing it to degrade into mildly psychoactive CBN, the primary waste product of oxidized THC.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2012)

prizm23a said:


> is it just me or is that 50/50 pic lacking half amber?


That is an old out of date incorrect trichome color chart made when less was known about cannabinoids and peak potency levels.

That is one problem with the Internet. Old out of date incorrect information is never purged and people find it and accept it as being up to date and accurate. But much of what was considered to be true 5, 10, 20 or 30 or more years ago has been proven to be incorrect. You can still find charts of the biosynthesis of THC where it is claimed that THC comes directly from CBD. That was proven to be incorrect a good number of years back, but you can still easily enough find the charts and information that went with it that was believed to be correct back in the 70's and 80's, and because the incorrect information still exists online some people believe it is still up to date and accurate.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2012)

Luger187 said:


> THC by itself will make you go crazy, but combined with CBD *and some CBN, u feel good.*



CBN is only mildly psychoactive and it causes the smoker to feel a "fuzzy head", drowsiness, disorientation and sleepiness. That is not how I would define; "*u feel good.*"


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> I have read that Ed Rosenthal recently has claimed that terpenes, the stuff responsible for the smell and taste, may also play a role in the quality and type of high.



That is true. It might be fairly recent news to Ed, but researchers have known for some time that certain terpenoids, like certain cannabinoids, do work with cannabinoids to enhance or detract from them. Some are not strictly aromatic compounds. 


*Here Is A Partial List Of Terpenes/Terpenoids Present in Cannabis*




*monoterpenoids (C10H16)*

alloaromadendrene (pb)
camphene (pb)
&#916;3-carene (pb)
limonene (pb)
trans-linalool oxide (pb)
myrcene (pb)
&#946;-myrcene 
cis-epoxy-ocimene 
trans-&#946;-ocimene (pb)
&#946;-phellandrene (pb)
&#945;-pinene (pb)
&#946;-pinene (pb)
sabicene hydrate 
&#945;-terpinene (pb)
&#947;-terpinene (pb)
terpinolene 
epoxy-terpinolene 


*monoterpenoids (C10H180)*

linalool (pb)
terpinene-4-ol (pb)
&#945;-terpineol (pb)


*monoterpene phenols (C10H14O)*

para cymene-8-ol (pb)


*sesquiterpenoids (C15H24)*

&#945;-bergamotene 
cis-&#945;-bergamotene (pb)
trans-&#945;-bergamotene (pb)
&#946;-bisabolene (pb)
&#946;-bourbonene (pb)
&#916;-cadinene (pb)
&#947;-cadinene (pb)
caryophyllene oxide (pb)
&#946;-caryophyllene (pb)
isocaryophyllene (pb)
&#945;-copaene (pb)
curcumene 
&#946;-farnesene 
trans-&#946;-farnesene 
germacrene B (pb)
&#945;-guaiene (pb)
&#945;-humulene 
epoxy humulene 
&#945;-muurolene (pb)
&#947;-muurolene (pb)
nerolidol 
selina-3,7(11)-diene 
&#945;-selinene (pb)
7-epi-&#945;-selinene 
&#946;-selinene (pb)
&#947;-selinene (pb)
&#946;-sesquiphellandrene (pb)
spathulenol (pb)
&#945;-ylangene (pb)


*aliphatic esters*

hexyl butyrate (pb)


*hetero compounds*

hexyl hexanoate (pb)


*phenylpropanes*

trans-anethole (pb)


*aromatic acids*

phtalic acid diethyl ester 


*misc compounds*

&#945;,&#946;-unsaturated ketone


----------



## Locked Up (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel like this CBD vs THC argument goes to far, I mean if you want to get couch locked pick a strain that does that and let it get ripe. If you want a clear head high get a strain that does that and let it get ripe. I guess if you only have one strain it could make sense to harvest at different times so you can have slightly different batches but I would rather just get another strain for my desired effects.


----------



## Philarious (Sep 8, 2012)

MrDank007 said:


> Hairs can be bad indicators. Some turn early, some never turn and a lot depends on the strain. The radio shack scope for trichs is a bit of a pain, but a better read then hairs. Those USB scopes have come down in price ($35-$40). I'm eager to try one.


From Amazon - $39.95 Veho VMS-001 x20-x200 Magnification Discovery Digital USB Microscope with Alloy Stand


----------



## Philarious (Sep 8, 2012)

Great thread - confirmed and learned a lot from it.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 8, 2012)

Locked Up said:


> I feel like this CBD vs THC argument goes to far, I mean if you want to get couch locked pick a strain that does that and let it get ripe. If you want a clear head high get a strain that does that and let it get ripe. I guess if you only have one strain it could make sense to harvest at different times so you can have slightly different batches but I would rather just get another strain for my desired effects.


This is true for smokers. I'm not a real smoker. Just when I need to sleep. For my pain I want CBD's I want the earthy feel of my body the slight mesmerizing feel as I walk around but don't want the couch lock. I hate feeling stupid. There is so much more to this plant then studied. It's the stoners that say THC is all they want and that gives us med pat. A bad name. We need more real studies on other things then THC and CBD. How about CBA CBC CBN and the mixture of the noids within the plant we call weed?


----------



## CheeseLouise (Sep 21, 2013)

CBD fights cancers and tumours

http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/pdq/cam/cannabis/healthprofessional/page4


> *Antitumor Effects
> 
> One study in mice and rats suggested that cannabinoids may have a protective effect against the development of certain types of tumors. During this 2-year study, groups of mice and rats were given various doses of THC by gavage. A dose-related decrease in the incidence of hepatic adenoma tumors and hepatocellular carcinoma (HCC) was observed in the mice. Decreased incidences of benign tumors(polyps and adenomas) in other organs (mammary gland, uterus, pituitary, testis, and pancreas) were also noted in the rats. In another study, delta-9-THC, delta-8-THC, and cannabinol were found to inhibit the growth of Lewis lung adenocarcinoma cells in vitro and in vivo .[4] In addition, other tumors have been shown to be sensitive to cannabinoid-induced growth inhibition.*
> Cannabinoids may cause antitumor effects by various mechanisms, including induction of cell death, inhibition of cell growth, and inhibition of tumor angiogenesis invasion and metastasis. One review summarizes the molecular mechanisms of action of cannabinoids as antitumor agents. Cannabinoids appear to kill tumor cells but do not affect their nontransformed counterparts and may even protect them from cell death. These compounds have been shown to induce apoptosis in gliomacells in culture and induce regression of glioma tumors in mice and rats. Cannabinoids protect normal glial cells of astroglial and oligodendroglial lineages from apoptosis mediated by the CB1 receptor.
> ...


For me its pretty simple , you would only ever pick ripe fruits , so same applies to weed 
If you like the wide awake stoned then go for a rushing sativa , and likewise if you like that sleepy high go for a hard hitting indica 
Trouble is like a lot of things THC is the "brand name" and its what most strains are bred towards producing , but me being the person I am (question everything) did not believe this was the case I always found something missing from the high say compared to hashes 
Its a matter of taste but if you never let a plant go 12 weeks you can't comment on what its like without experiencing it , trust me you get stoned no questions , I believe the high is stronger but again its down to personal tastes / experiences 
Dont let society/people/forums (they all read the same quotes/books) tell you about stuff they have never tried themselves , its easy for people to jump on the bandwagon makes them not look like noobs .
All ill say is try it for yourself , maybe leave 1 plant to go those extra weeks , you might even want to post here help others .


----------



## Nizza (Sep 21, 2013)

peak potency vs desired effect is why you choose when to harvest. Some weeds have a higher amber count when at peak potency, and some are all milky still. Watching the calyx's swell and the pistols recede is one of the best ways to tell your within the harvest window. Check out the trichs, usually i go for a good amount of amber, maybe 10-15 % with indicas, and a straight cloud with just a couple ambers for sativas. I always wait a week or two longer than i think it'll take too.

and yes you can get strains tested to check what %'s of what the weed has, and choose to breed regarding that; but you have to remember that harvest time has a lot to do with %'s

some people use pistols to tell when to harvest, imo this only works if using the same strain over and over, you will be able to tell when the pistols get to a certain ratio that the plant has progressed enough. Keep in mind things like high temps and stuff will change pistol color faster


----------



## Uncle Tom (Nov 17, 2013)

Besides, "early" for a sativa could still be more calendar days than an indica!


----------



## Uncle Tom (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey topfuel, FYI: it's actually CBG-a that synthases to Either CBD or delta-9 THC (both in acid form still) ...then THC breaks down to CBN. (Per Dr. Mechoulem, the discoverer of THC) See my posts under 'tutankhamon' for ex. of lab sheets testing potency. (Got Chen data/info from them) good luck! Uncky Tom


----------



## Uncle Tom (Nov 17, 2013)

Whoops! Should be: Chem...short for Chemistry... not 'Chen', what kinda dope programs Chem to be converted to Chen?!!?!


----------



## Uncle Tom (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey GD Purp, uncle Tom here..I'm an old man, & in h/s & college in '70's, "we dint have no stinkin internet!" We had to look it up in encyclopedias/libraries or in High Times mag! Well, they Used to say, "Don't let too many get amber because that means THC production has peaked & is now degrading to CBN in that trichrome...then about 5 years ago, I read a discussion page that simply reinterprets old info to say, "yeah, it is not Degrading yet when milky, however, that's not to say that it has to be close to 90% when 'milky'...it might be 70, 50 or even less %! At least when amber you Know it has peaked, and the degradation rate is relatively slow(?), once peaked. (ie , once peaked at 100%, it can be under light, in oxygen environ for a few days before it gets to 95%. Again, no hard data on this specifically yet, just qualitative judgements that flowering longer is almost Always better)


----------



## Uncle Tom (Nov 17, 2013)

Will post medical traits of these cannabinoids when I get home ..than for info!


----------



## OPfarmer (Mar 2, 2019)

THC oxidizes to CBN. (Oxidize=Amber tricome, UV exposure, oxogen, heat)Think old school hash, dried in the sun, pressed with heat. Lots of narcotic sleepy effect.

I destroy my THC on purpose, degrading it to CBN, as that narcotic seditive, benzopam effect is what I seek.

I take CBD in the AM, as antianxiety med. It's OK for sleep in only that it relaxes you, but does not make you sleepy per say.

CBD counters a THC high. I take high doses of CBD, with THC, so I can get the therapy from THC with out the high.

CBD is anti-high.


----------



## Iyaogeh Lucky (Mar 8, 2019)

Harvesting your cannabis plant is all about proper timing. Harvest too early and you won't get any psychedelic effects; harvest too late and you run the risk of self-pollinating and rotting. Hence, balancing things out is the key to achieving the best harvest. Timing is an important factor to consider when you're growing cannabis. The amount of time you allow it to mature has a huge effect on its cannabinoid content. It’s best to consider the above recognition methods to harvest your plant when it is neither too young nor old. This way, you will get the best of both worlds and the most genuine strain experience. There is no reason to harvest a sativa early, they typically take an additional 2-3 weeks longer than a good short indica


----------



## OPfarmer (Mar 8, 2019)

Iyaogeh Lucky said:


> Harvesting your cannabis plant is all about proper timing. Harvest too early and you won't get any psychedelic effects; harvest too late and you run the risk of self-pollinating and rotting. Hence, balancing things out is the key to achieving the best harvest. Timing is an important factor to consider when you're growing cannabis. The amount of time you allow it to mature has a huge effect on its cannabinoid content. It’s best to consider the above recognition methods to harvest your plant when it is neither too young nor old. This way, you will get the best of both worlds and the most genuine strain experience. There is no reason to harvest a sativa early, they typically take an additional 2-3 weeks longer than a good short indica


Good advice... But not everyone wants Max THC. Commercial growers of CBD hemp sometimes harvest early to keep THC low. I also harvest late as possible, to maximize CBN. I am not a recreational user and personally, don't want to get high, just want the medical benefits.


----------



## Berkshirecbd (Mar 11, 2019)

OPfarmer said:


> Good advice... But not everyone wants Max THC. Commercial growers of CBD hemp sometimes harvest early to keep THC low.


Correct. Max D-9 THC for hemp under 2018 farm bill regulations is <.3%. Many state programs that provide the actual hemp permit adhere the .3% limit as well. Though some states such as Vermont are looking at relaxing those limits as long as the crop tested <.3% during the grow (crop is clearly hemp) and may let the farmers go past the .3% for harvest. However, in most states, if the crop tests hot during a preharvest check the state will destroy the crop. There is currently some debate in the hemp community if _Total THC_ (thc-a + thc) needs to be below .3% or if just the delta-9 as outlined in the 2014 farm bill. If it turns out to be _Total THC_ that would cause a major change in the industry and you'll start seeing extremely early harvests of CBD flower to keep THC in legal limits. At the moment my guess would be the average 'total THC' we see in the hemp flower we purchase for sale is 0.6% - 1%. Heres an example of a hemp flower certificate of analysis (fourth image) of one of our strains to give an idea of THC/THC-A, though it's worth noting that the THC-A converts to THC at a ratio of .877 to 1.


----------



## Renfro (Mar 11, 2019)

Berkshirecbd said:


> Max D-9 THC for hemp under 2018 farm bill regulations is <.3%.


And Kansas allows 0% THC in CBD products so a pure CBD distillate is required to make anything thats marketed in Kansas.


----------

